# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  بــر   الوالدين

## mohammed saif

*توفي المولود فأعطوه لأبيه ليدفنه !!
ركب معه في السيارة وانطلقنا إلى المقبرة 
وهو واضع ابنه في حجره وعينه بوجه ابنه.
أنحنى بنا الطريق فأستقبلتنا الشمس
فقام بحركة غريبة جداً !فنزع غترته و ظلل
 بها على إبنه ليقيه حر الشمس !!! يا الله !
لقد نسي الأب أن ابنه ميت !
انفجرت باكياً من رحمته بولده الصغير وفهمت 
حينها معنى الآية و أخذت أرددها :ـوَقُل رَّبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا 
رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيرا"ًيَارب في كل دقيقه تمرّ على " أمّي وأبي"
 إفتح لهم بآب راحة لآ يسدّوهبهم عطآيا كَجبل أحدواجعل
 الجنة لهمآ دآر خلد "اللهم آمين .. الأم والاب يستطيعون العناية 
بـ 10 أبناء ولكن 10أبناء أحياناً لايستطيعون العنايه بـ أم واحده 
وأب واحد !اللهم ارزقنا برهم وسامحنا إن أخطأنا في
 حقهم...اللهم آميييييييييييييييين..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم امين 

جزاك الله كل خير الحبيب محمد سيف

*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*أصبت كبد الحقيقة يا سيفنا البتار .. ياهو منانا ورجانا فى هذه الحياة ان نبّر والدينا .. ونرجو ونتعشى عفوهم ورضاهم .. شكرا محمد سيف ونقول آمييين يا كريم
*

----------


## ود شندي12

*اللهمةارضي عن والدينا ياكريم
                        	*

----------

